# COVID Mask kit from Avid Labs



## gafftaper (Apr 1, 2020)

Our friends at Avid Labs (a division of Apollo) have created a simple way for you to make your own mask at home. They are made in Indiana (possibly in @GreyWyvern 's 3D printer filled office) so they will ship quickly, they are less than $6 including shipping, washable and reusable, they take no skill or tools to assemble, you are not preventing health care workers from getting the masks they need, and you are helping some good people in our industry keep business alive in difficult times. It's a win all the way around! 

Check them out and share the link with your non-theater friends.


Index of /


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Apr 1, 2020)

Clever. And nice and cheap.

[ The usual caveats will apply: these are suitable for keeping yourself from making anyone else sick, if you are; they won't be suitable for keeping other people from getting *you* sick, except in extremis (they're better than nothing, but a Scott shoptowel is nowhere near N95...) As usual, I am not a medical professional; if following my advice breaks something you get to keep both pieces... though that doesn't really apply in this case, I don't think.  ]


----------



## JimOC_1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks gafftaper.
We have placed an order. The "my mask will protect you" will be appreciated where we need to go. 
All the best,


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 4, 2020)

FWIW, the blue paper shop towels are supposedly 2 to 3 times more effective than cloth at blocking microscopic particles.


----------



## What Rigger? (Apr 4, 2020)

Again, the efficacy depends on the usage. Blue paper shop towels won't stop you from getting COVID19. Household materials won't either. You still need an N95 mask to have a reasonable chance at avoiding that. But I get it- we're at that point now where we have to try everything that won't cause harm-(almost any kind of mask? Yes. Trump's 'miracle drugs'? Not without trials.) WITHOUT giving ourselves a false sense of safety. If we ALL act like we have it, we ALL become more vigilant regarding transmission. That way we ALL are taking action to prevent the spread. The buck stops with all of us. 
"So say we ALL"-Cmdr. Adama, Battlestar Galactica (Sorry, had to be done)

"For health care workers in contact with coronavirus patients, the CDC recommends a more specialized type of mask — one that is individually fitted to a person's face to create a seal and that filters out 95 percent of particles that at least 0.3 microns in diameters. (A micron is 1/1,000th of a millimeter.) This type of mask is called N95"
Source: https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/what-new-coronavirus-n1119081


----------



## RickR (Apr 5, 2020)

This article quotes some 'scientists' but is probably good info.
https://www.nytimes.com/article/coronavirus-homemade-mask-material-DIY-face-mask-ppe.html


----------



## JimOC_1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Same for this.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 6, 2020)

I ordered Thursday, they were shipped Friday, got them today. I must say they are quite comfortable to wear, unlike some I've worn.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 8, 2020)

JohnD said:


> I ordered Thursday, they were shipped Friday, got them today. I must say they are quite comfortable to wear, unlike some I've worn.


I didn't order my Avid masks until Yesterday, but I'll post a review when I get them. If nothing else it'll help keep @GreyWyvern and @Kelite 's kids fed.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 10, 2020)

My Avid/Apollo masks came today. 5 days from order to arrival. It's really all about the clips and elastic.

It's super lightweight and surprisingly comfortable. I wouldn't use it for sawdust as it doesn't really seal, but if the goal is to not spread your own germs it does that pretty well. I may mess around with fabrics instead of shop towels. Here's my ugly face.

I loosened the elastic on top and pulled it tight on the bottom. This allowed me to the run the excess from the bottom up to the top. That tightened the whole thing up and it feels pretty good. It's no N95 but it'll do.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 10, 2020)

My ex-fiance (credit @Logos) informed me that I was doing it wrong. Fold the towel in half before assembly and it fits much better.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 10, 2020)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Oh for goodness sakes! This is getting as bad as the (now scarce) toilet paper conundrum. Does it go over the top or pull down in the back when in the holder? Smart folks go to the original patent for the inventors take. Over the top please. Now we have the same situation here, Do the corners stick out (like little rabbit ears) or should they be tucked inside. I checked with the source (www.maskclips.com) and danged if the don't show it both ways, AND with it both full sheet and folded in half. What's a poor boy to do???


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 12, 2020)

JohnD said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Oh for goodness sakes! This is getting as bad as the (now scarce) toilet paper conundrum. Does it go over the top or pull down in the back when in the holder? Smart folks go to the original patent for the inventors take. Over the top please. Now we have the same situation here, Do the corners stick out (like little rabbit ears) or should they be tucked inside. I checked with the source (www.maskclips.com) and danged if the don't show it both ways, AND with it both full sheet and folded in half. What's a poor boy to do???


I believe they redesigned the clip since they made the original web page. It originally only had one loop to pull the cloth through. Now it has a second loop to tuck it in preventing the bunny ears.


----------



## GreyWyvern (Apr 13, 2020)

gafftaper said:


> I believe they redesigned the clip since they made the original web page. It originally only had one loop to pull the cloth through. Now it has a second loop to tuck it in preventing the bunny ears.


That is correct. The website hasn't been updated. A lot of things are being "made up as we go" and there are lots of things.

In related news, we are working on something called ear savers, but that is pretty much all I know about them. Apparently, the elastic bands behind the ears are causing irritation, even to the point of bleeding.


----------

